# Primers $80-$140, the new retail normal pricing



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

So Cabelas updated their website for primers... I guess they are starting to get in a few shipments, enough to update the website on pricing since 2019. Its pretty surprising. People who thought we'd see sub-$40 per 1k again are going to be shocked.

$80 for most primers, as much as $140 for the Large Rifle BR's.



https://www.cabelas.com/shop/en/cci-primers



I'm interested to see what Scheels prices them at... when they get some anyway, lol.

-DallanC


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Too much uncertainty, if we ever see normal prices with anything ammo related again, it won't be for several years. Just my guess.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Its all crazy. What's next to add to the pile?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

taxidermist said:


> Its all crazy. What's next to add to the pile?


Honestly... IMO its still going to get worse. Cases of dove and upland game shotshells I felt bad about buying in the $120 range a year ago ... now going for $180 from the same sources. I questioned myself buying them at the time, at the inflated prices... but turns out, that wasn't an inflated price. Now I feel the same way at $180 a case... do you buy or wait? What if in 6 months its $200+ per case?

SMH I am truly very concerned for our kids at this point. How are they going to afford even the basics? Rent is crazy out of control... let alone home prices. Vehicles even pretty beat up ones cost an arm and a leg. Some meat in supermarkets is well over double now... in some cases triple. I have no idea how the government can state its only 7% inflation when we clearly see things double to triple in cost.

-DallanC


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Seems hunting, ammo, etc. is turning from what an average guy could do, to now being for the select few that make 80% more than the average household in America. It's sad to see outdoor recreating turning to a "richer mans recreating" activity.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

Overall, I think everything is going to get worse, but at a rate that is slightly near boiling a frog. Give or take some speed on that. Recently spend 180 dollars on 100 rounds of 10MM. Probably the last time I buy ammo, turkey loads not withstanding. Speaking of which, holy hell in a handbasket have some of those loads gone up in price.

Beyond ammo, food might experience some shortages and price hikes at the end of the year. From what I've heard, (and I could be mistaken) presently, farmers already have their fertilizer orders in. Which means this years harvests are, more or less, "locked in", ignoring water and weather conditions. However, once they have to order fertilizer for the next year, THAT's when we're REALLY going to see it. Not sure when? October? I dunno.

(edit: in case you missed it, fertilizer looks to be tripling in price, combined with higher fuel costs, i'm sure you can do the math. )

Country is going to need a MAJOR corrective course change, and soon. I don't see it happening though. Midterms aren't going to stop the destruction. I'll stop there. Overall the topic can be entwined with poltiics, and I jump into that too often. Hard not to, honestly. So frustrating.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I hope you are right on it being slow boil... that could at least let salary's catch up a little, to ease the pain. I fear we are on the knives edge for a major stock market reset. Experts have been clamoring about this for quite a while. 

Our economy is the worlds tallest Jenga game... setup outdoors and its getting really windy.

-DallanC


----------



## Gordon (Sep 11, 2007)

Lone_Hunter said:


> (edit: in case you missed it, fertilizer looks to be tripling in price, combined with higher fuel costs, i'm sure you can do the math. )


I know some grain and hay farmers who purchased and applied nitrogen last fall because there were rumblings then of big price increases coming. The guys who waited until this spring are indeed paying much much more.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

DallanC said:


> I hope you are right on it being slow boil... that could at least let salary's catch up a little, to ease the pain. I fear we are on the knives edge for a major stock market reset. Experts have been clamoring about this for quite a while.
> 
> Our economy is the worlds tallest Jenga game... setup outdoors and its getting really windy.
> 
> -DallanC


Slow boil is what I tell myself so I don't go making like chicken little proclaiming the sky is falling. Also, these days, it's become really hard to make accurate predictions about what's coming down the pike. News, all news, seems like it's BS in one way or another. Lots of propaganda and agendas. So it's hard to say what's what anymore, or to say X, IS going to happen because things fluxuiate so much. News from a day or two ago, looses its relevancy quickly. Overall its hard to assign a proper level of concern on whatever "the current thing" happens to be.


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> Slow boil is what I tell myself so I don't go making like chicken little proclaiming the sky is falling. Also, these days, it's become really hard to make accurate predictions about what's coming down the pike. News, all news, seems like it's BS in one way or another. Lots of propaganda and agendas. So it's hard to say what's what anymore, or to say X, IS going to happen because things fluxuiate so much. News from a day or two ago, looses its relevancy quickly. Overall its hard to assign a proper level of concern on whatever "the current thing" happens to be.


I told myself that for a while too. Now it's been 3 years or more since I e picked up any powder or primers. Now it's time to find deals where I can with the new normal prices and consolidate my cartridges so I can have ammo/components available if things don't settle out the way we hope.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

The last couple of months I have been hitting the 3 sporting goods stores that we have in town every week or two looking for some muzzleloader primers. 
I have been told 3 or 4 times .......
We had some last week, or we got some in yesterday, but they are all sold out already. 
I really am beginning to think that they are just messing with me for a good laugh 😂.


----------



## Lone_Hunter (Oct 25, 2017)

One of my in laws told me on the phone last night that small pistol primers ( and I'm guessing 209s as well), are as "rare as unicorn tears."


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Another thread mentioning the WB Meeting on the 31st, I saw is showing a recommendation of a hike increase of $10 for tag fees. I guess the DWR wants to get their feet wet as well. 

All this inflated pricing is making it difficult for some to recreate and buy components to reload, etc. I'm glad I had an idea of what could happen (from past years) when "Brandon" was the Dem candidate for Pres. I took a gamble and pulled a little from savings and kinda went overboard on components. If components were a stock, I made a great choice and tripled the return on investment. 

I'm tired of the inflation on consumer products and as mentioned above, a persons salary isn't matching the trend, nor will it become close in most cases. I've killed the species of animals I really wanted to, and if a deer tag jumps to $50 + the $10 app fee, I'm out. It's not worth it to me to chase something that isn't there. I'll go camp and fish with the group but I wont participate in the "stock and shot" program. 

God help us all, and those less fortunate that us.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Lone_Hunter said:


> One of my in laws told me on the phone last night that small pistol primers ( and I'm guessing 209s as well), are as "rare as unicorn tears."


There are tons of both of those out there, look on KSL ... they are just really expensive. $100-120 range. But if your life depended on buying some today, you'd be A-OK, just lighter in the wallet.

Muzzleloader primers are pretty rare, but I've bought some off KSL, and once in a store since the start of the year. IDK if Remington will ever make the Kleanbore primers again... they might be gone for good, which sucks as I love those primers.

-DallanC


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

Lone_Hunter said:


> One of my in laws told me on the phone last night that small pistol primers ( and I'm guessing 209s as well), are as "rare as unicorn tears."


I've been watching cheddite 209 online for the last few days. $70 per 1000 then shipping


----------

